
Someone is heavily buying Facebook Stock closes at 29.60, 5% up - llambda
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Someone+is+heavily+buying+Facebook+Stock+closes+5+percent+up
======
MysticFear
Wonderful, bid it up so I can short it!

